# Rust Bucket into a show piece



## npence (Mar 3, 2012)

Turned this Colson Flyer from a rust bucket into a show Piece. WE Bought this bike a couple of years ago for a test bike before we restored a mead ranger I think it turned way better then expected. With new Velocity rims and tires to make it ride able Turned out to be one of my favorite bikes to ride. It is a great feeling to bring something back from almost died to a great piece of history to ride again. Still waiting on the tank decal to be made.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Wow!!!!*

Amazing transformation. Very impressive.
For sure a SHOW quality bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2012)

id say........... wow....


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job Nate!  I'd like to know more about the wheels and tires?  L


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 3, 2012)

*(insert whistling sound here)*

Woe this one is ooozing with coooolnessss! Great job!


----------



## Barkeep (Mar 3, 2012)

Now that is what im talking about... Very nice bicycle


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 9, 2012)

I like it! very nice!


----------



## robertc (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, that bike is #%$*&#@^ (cleaned up for everyone) awesome.
Robert


----------

